# Best nail hardener/ strengthener. Please help!



## Eyelining

Hi folks. I 'm hoping someone can help. I have the WORST nails in history. I bit them for years (disgusting I know) but even though I stopped a couple of years ago they are still in a sorry state. They are so soft that they bend at the slightest touch, they flake and peel almost down to the nail bed and they don't so much chip (they would have to be hard to chip) as chunks just fall off. I'm willing to do whatever/ spend whatever it take to get long hard nails.

I'm considering OPI nail envy or Nail tek 2. Any thoughts? KNow anything better?


----------



## Dalylah

First and foremost, I would say diet, enough protein and water will help you. Your insides show on your outsides. Having said that some people (like me) just have soft nails. Make sure when you are caring for them you never rip or tear them, even if it is snagging. Clip it and then file in one direction only. Sawing back and forth tears the layers on the edge. I use a glass file and that has helped a lot as it is not so rough.

Keeping them properly polished with multiple coats will go a long way in protecting them from peeling, ripping, etc. If you are looking for a clear alternative, I was very pleased with the Sally Hansen Diamond Strength line. They have a hardener, base and top coat and polishes. Since they are readily available in most places it's a good first try. When you get your polish how you want it you can add a top coat every other day.

I wouldn't change your polish more than twice a week as removers weaken your nails. I usually remove, wash, moisturize and then after it has had time to absorb, wash again and re-polish.

It will take awhile for your nails to restore themselves but stopping the tearing and peeling will make it possible to grow them.


----------



## Karren

I've used both Wet N Wild and OPI Envy clear polish and nail strengther and they both work good for me.. Without them my nails break off and split down the middle especially since I use my Blackberry a lot which is hell on my thrum nails..


----------



## Thugluvgrl187

I had the same problem with my nails. I started using Nail Magic over a year ago and I have had long nails ever since. I love that stuff. People think my nails are fake sometimes because of how long they grow.


----------



## Eyelining

My diet etc is pretty good though I know my calcium intake could be higher (i'm weird, I can't stand milk). I finally settled on Rescue Me by The Nail Doctor as it was Â£10 cheaper than Nail Envy and is also 3 free. I wear polish and hardener every day as that is actually how I managed to stop biting in the first place. If I have naked nails for more that 5 mins they get nibbled!

Thanks for the advice folks! I started using it today and the bottles (2 in a pack - base coat and hardener) state a result will be seen in 10 days. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Jen L Mcclure

The only nail polish I will buy now is Butter London Horse Power, contains horse tail it's said to be really good for bones and nails and works really good, cost about 20 bucks but worth it. I also take a hair skin and vitamin everyday, also with a collegen/liquid every night. You can't expect to get healthy nails from a clear coat alone. Biotin, horsetail, and a number of other things is in my everyday dose, www.puritanspride.com they have the best prices for good things for you body.


----------



## Jen L Mcclure

Take a multivitamin, it can't hurt. I take skin,hair,and nails by puritans pride, my hair has grown almost and inch in less than two months. And butter london horsepower is the best out there, it has no formaldahyde or yucky thing that can eat your nails off and it really works


----------



## Jen L Mcclure

Nail magic has formaldhyde in it, it doesn't do much for living nails. Products out there always have that stuff in it, nail magic never stayed on my nails and no results to talk about. But butter london horse power is the only thing I'll buy.

 



> Originally Posted by *Thugluvgrl187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem with my nails. I started using Nail Magic over a year ago and I have had long nails ever since. I love that stuff. People think my nails are fake sometimes because of how long they grow.


----------



## Jen L Mcclure

Try butter london horsepower, it has a herb in it called horse tail, and stays on, I'll only use this for now on. This one has no formaldahyde in it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used both Wet N Wild and OPI Envy clear polish and nail strengther and they both work good for me.. Without them my nails break off and split down the middle especially since I use my Blackberry a lot which is hell on my thrum nails..


----------



## Anya1976

I personally use nail magic (original formula) and it really helps my nails.


----------



## satojoko

The best way to strengthen nails and hair is from the inside. Herbal supplements or teas made from horsetail can be extremely helpful as horsetail is very high in silica. This type of silica is easily absorbed and put to use by the body. Using nail hardeners etc just does not really work. Your skin, hair and nails reflect what is going on inside your body. They tell us when we are lacking in certain types of vitamins, trace elements and minerals.


----------



## fullyenergized

This is the best advise! Without the body having the raw materials it needs to build this tissue the other solutions (those applied to the nails) will eventually fail. Society today has compromised it's health from eating over processed, chemical laden foods and many which are depleted of their nutrients. Eating a nutrient dense diet can do the most for nails, hair and skin. That is lots of raw fruits and veggies and raw nuts and seeds. These areas of the body (skin, nails, hair) will show the effects first when there is a deficiency of some kind. The nails (skin, hair) are made by the body so keep it clean and give it what it needs to do it's best job. Supplementing with the nail hardeners at the same time can assist until the body is refortified but eventually you will not need to rely on these things so heavily. Someone else recommended horsetail tea, also good advice and you may also want to try, Alfalfa and Nettle teas. Very pleasant and mild tasting.


----------

